# Sports/training psychology sub-forum



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

*Do you want a 'sports/training psychology' sub-forum?*​
Yes 990.00%No110.00%


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've noticed a fair few threads about motivation lately and the power of the mind when acheiving goals so wondered what people thought of a psychology section?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

It will end up full of posts of people who can't handle whatever they are taking or from people struggling day to day and I think it will add something to the forum you will one day wish wasnt here. But I do see where you are coming from.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think this is a good idea because we all need to stay motivated to achieve our goals, sometimes life can get on top of us and this section can help. We could post videos, success stories, tips etc


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i think its a good idea cos if you dont think you can lift something... you wont!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Glassback said:


> It will end up full of posts of people who can't handle whatever they are taking or from people struggling day to day and I think it will add something to the forum you will one day wish wasnt here. But I do see where you are coming from.


Well I was thinking along the lines of sports psychology, like a.notherguy highlights...if you have a defeatist attitude then you won't achieve your goals. I think that general life problems aren't really related to the section I'm suggesting...those sorts fo threads are more life related and not training related...this would need to be highlighted in a sticky I think.



a.notherguy said:


> i think its a good idea cos if you dont think you can lift something... you wont!


Exactly


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a psychologist and I certainly don't want to see a section with the word "psychology" in the title.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> I'm a psychologist and I certainly don't want to see a section with the word "psychology" in the title.


How come?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i`ll say yes but not really understanding the idea .

reason i say yes is because i may learn something .


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Although i think psychology is important, i dont think it is particularly a needed section. I am not against it though, it may help some people and i guess people may want to post motivational videos etc. Don't know if it will get much traffic though so depends on how much hassle it is to actually set it up for the boss man to see whether it would be worth it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> Although i think psychology is important, i dont think it is particularly a needed section. I am not against it though, it may help some people and i guess people may want to post motivational videos etc. Don't know if it will get much traffic though so depends on how much hassle it is to actually set it up for the boss man to see whether it would be worth it


tbf i have seen motivational threads crop up i even posted in one so i can see me using it for that .


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Please add this section. I admit in the past I had problems getting and staying motivated with so many tempting foods, waking up to go to the gym etc. I want to learn what other do to keep at it and truly embrace the life style. Once you get your head in the game you can become successful at anything.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

This appears to have gone down like a lead balloon :crying:


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm actually studying (Sport & Exercise) psychology so this would be interesting to see. If you think it will get enough use then go for it but I'm not sure how many people will post in it.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm on a couple of other forums that have a section like this... they tend not to get a huge amount of activity, but do contain some very useful threads and information, and are good for being a single place to put info of a similar type making it easier to find than trying to crawl though gen con or advanced bodybuilding for old threads that you never seem able to find, often not even using the search function.

This thread has reminded me actually of an idea for a forum section I've been thinking about suggesting... will go do that now before I forget again!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Katy said:


> This appears to have gone down like a lead balloon :crying:


Just go for it Katy, see how it goes.

Threads like this, from Mods and Admin, imho should somehow be stickied to the top of all new posts so they get coverage for a week. I missed it. I tend to click the New Posts link I've got on my toolbar, I don't often just stick to sub-forums to look for posts - I bet others do the same unless they are looking for old threads. This one got buried for me.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> i think its a good idea cos if you dont think you can lift something... you wont!


Cant agree enough with this. IMO it seems like a great idea katy.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Just go for it Katy, see how it goes.
> 
> Threads like this, from Mods and Admin, imho should somehow be stickied to the top of all new posts so they get coverage for a week. I missed it. I tend to click the New Posts link I've got on my toolbar, I don't often just stick to sub-forums to look for posts - I bet others do the same unless they are looking for old threads. This one got buried for me.


Cheers for the heads up on this post 

I'll make the suggestion to Lorian. I do think though that suggestions from everyone, not jsut MODS and Admin, should get the same coverage


----------

